# Scorpions in SW Kansas ?????



## Crotaphytus (May 29, 2005)

I moved to Garden City, Kansas 3 years ago. I have not been able to find any
Scorpions here. I have found 1 A anax??, 30 miles north. I find it hard to believe that I am surrounded by states which have numerous species and I can not find any. I have to drive to Manhattan (NE) or Cedar Piont (SC) kansas to find any. Has anyone found any in this part of state?
I am located 75 miles N. of OK and 65 miles E. of CO.


----------



## Kugellager (May 29, 2005)

You should be able to find C.vittatus in parts of Kansas...the exact regions I am not familiar with but they can be found there.

John
];')


----------



## carpe scorpio (May 29, 2005)

Crotaphytus said:
			
		

> I moved to Garden City, Kansas 3 years ago. I have not been able to find any
> Scorpions here. I have found 1 A anax??, 30 miles north. I find it hard to believe that I am surrounded by states which have numerous species and I can not find any. I have to drive to Manhattan (NE) or Cedar Piont (SC) kansas to find any. Has anyone found any in this part of state?
> I am located 75 miles N. of OK and 65 miles E. of CO.


I suggest sending a private message to "Pandinus", he knows quite a few places in KS to collect them.


----------



## pandinus (May 30, 2005)

the  only scorp in KS is C vittatus. but if you knoow where to look, you can find lots of them!   PM me if you want some more info.


----------



## Crotaphytus (Aug 15, 2005)

AT LAST !!!!!

I am driving thru Grant County, pull over to write down phone number and see a couple rocks on side of road (not typical for out here) I get out and turn over first rock, next mad scramble to my truck to find container.
I find this beautiful lady. C.V. and its so yellow goldish, looks way different from the ones I have at home from N.E. Kansas (Riley County). When I get home I decide to give it a room mate, one of N.E. Kansas sisters. I can't believe the difference in coloration. I beleive this is xeric and mesic.
This place is about 300 miles S.W. from where I hunt scorpions.
Check it out!!!


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Great pics i like how there is a red and yellow colors thats pretty cool


----------



## Crotaphytus (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks ,
I'm pretty pumped I am going back when I have time to look, I only flipped two other rocks before I left. I was working.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Crotaphytus said:
			
		

> Thanks ,
> I'm pretty pumped I am going back when I have time to look, I only flipped two other rocks before I left. I was working.


happy hunting !


----------



## Kugellager (Aug 15, 2005)

Compared to the colormorph found in SE New Mexico those are not xeric...but compared to the colormorph found in other parts of Kansas they are...LOL

John
];')


----------



## OneSickPuppy (Aug 15, 2005)

wonder if anyone has a breakdown by state of scorpions in the US.


----------



## Kugellager (Aug 15, 2005)

OneSickPuppy said:
			
		

> wonder if anyone has a breakdown by state of scorpions in the US.


Don't you ever bookmark the links I post.  This is probably the 4th or 5th time I have posted this link.

Checklist By State

Scroll down to 'Checklist by State'.

John
];')


----------



## Crotaphytus (Aug 16, 2005)

Soooo :?
If you located a speciman in S.E. New Mexico which looked like our N.E. Kansas CV what would that be ? Mesic or Xeric, or am I waaaaay off track.
and what is difference?


----------



## OneSickPuppy (Aug 16, 2005)

sorry lol. very familiar with mr mcwests work. i was hoping for it to be broken down a bit more, which is what i have been very slowly working on. im actually trying to get accounts down to counties. trying to find the actual range of each species. I understand that sounds like a huge undertaking.


----------



## Kugellager (Aug 16, 2005)

Crotaphytus said:
			
		

> Mesic or Xeric, or am I waaaaay off track.
> and what is difference?


Xeric refers to those colormorphs that live in more arid regions and are therefore more likely to be light in coloration to more closely resemble the vegetation(or lack there of) in their local habitat.  Mesic are those that come from areas with more moisture and more vegitation. Its a fairly subjective descriptive term. C.vittatus is a highly variable species in appearance and very adaptable species.

The individuals you collected are xeric looking when compared to individuals from eastern Kansas...but compared to the colormorphs found in SE New mexico yours look quite mesic. Based on where you collected them, they would seem to be somewhere in between both extremes of the species.

John
];')


----------



## Stephen G. Roy (Aug 16, 2005)

Southeast scorpion ranges in Journal of Arachnology -- 
http://www.americanarachnology.org/JoA_free/JoA_v23_n2/JoA_v23_p100.pdf


----------

